# Rotherham: First diabetes day to be held in town 16th November 2013



## Northerner (Oct 28, 2013)

The first Rotherham Diabetes Day is being held in November.

The event will include all the latest up-to-date information about the condition and is geared towards local people affected by diabetes.

Taking place from 9.30am until 1.30pm on Saturday 16th November, at the Carlton Park Hotel, the event is being organised by the Rotherham NHS Foundation Trust in partnership with Diabetes UK, the NHS in Rotherham and Rotherham Council.

The half-day event will answer questions as it includes talks and workshops led by local the local diabetes specialist team, which includes consultants, GP with special interest in diabetes, and specialist dieticians, nurses and podiatrists.

http://www.worksopguardian.co.uk/ne...rst-diabetes-day-to-be-held-in-town-1-6189947


----------

